# [Finnish NR] 9.59 Official 3x3 Average - Kim Jokinen



## Username (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm so happy I got this! I wish I didn't have that counting 10.7 though, atleast this should be beatable in the future


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 14, 2014)

Janne pls


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 14, 2014)

Wut?! My commentary is good and professional. Just as in Kims pyra video


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2014)

1. R2 B L' F U B2 L2 D' L B R2 U L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2

2. B' F' L2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 U' B2 F L' B' U2 R F

3. B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 U R2 D' L' F' U R B

4. L2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F L2 D' F L B D2 F D' F' L' U2.

5. B' U F' R' L B' R2 U2 R2 L U' F2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 B2

Those are the scrambles, I would really love it if someone reconstructed. Also how did I do so bad on the first scramble?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 16, 2014)

That second scramble is ridiculous.


----------



## bodolawale (Dec 16, 2014)

nice one kim


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> That second scramble is ridiculous.



yeah that too should've been faster but I'm not complaining since it was my fastest single under a bunch of pressure



bodolawale said:


> nice one kim


thanks!


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations! I love your walkthrough vids, you should do some more! GJ average!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 16, 2014)

Nicely done


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Congratulations! I love your walkthrough vids, you should do some more! GJ average!



Thanks! And maybe I will sometime soon 



Iggy said:


> Nicely done



Thanks Iggy!


----------



## maps600 (Dec 17, 2014)

nice


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2014)

maps600 said:


> nice



Thanks


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 17, 2014)

3rd solve you might kick yourself...: F' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L F


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 3rd solve you might kick yourself...: F' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L F



I won't because I don't know that alg and I can't do left turns well lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 17, 2014)

Username said:


> I won't because I don't know that alg and I can't do left turns well lol



F' U' r' F2 r U L' U' L F?


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> F' U' r' F2 r U L' U' L F?



yeah that's better to execute, I still prefer mine for some reason though


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 17, 2014)

Username said:


> yeah that's better to execute, I still prefer mine for some reason though



What do you prefer?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice average!


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice average!



Thanks!



Bindedsa said:


> What do you prefer?



F' U' r F r2 U r' U' r' F r


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 17, 2014)

Username said:


> F' U' r F r2 U r' U' r' F r


I use that as OLL as well, the alg I posted was OLLCP, that happened to be 1LLL for your third solve.


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I use that as OLL as well, the alg I posted was OLLCP, that happened to be 1LLL for your third solve.



I know around 10 algs that aren't OLL or PLL so I'm not one to know that kind of stuff lol, thanks anyway!


----------

